# Gutes  Headset mit 5.1 oder 7.1 oder  Sound System zum Zocken ?



## ThomasHAFX (18. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute und zwar wollte ich mich erkundigen ob sich so ein 5.1 oder 7.1 Headset lohnen würde oder ob ein 5.1 Soundsystem auch reicht ? 
Geht rein um das Gaming Thema bei der Sache  

Hätte da Interesse an 2 Headset Typen 

ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - PRODUCTS » Gaming Sound » ROCCAT Kave XTD 5.1 Digital

oder 

Razer Tiamat 7.1: Elite 7.1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset - Razer™ | For Gamers. By Gamers.™


oder habt ihr noch Vorschläge  ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2013)

Das übliche, Stereokopfhörer + Soundkarte und notfalls ein Ansteck- oder Tischmicro. Ein Soundsystem könnte auch was sein ist aber eine Frage des Preises. Was willst du max. ausgeben?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (18. Dezember 2013)

Also Soundsystem besitze ich schon ein relativ gutes fürs Gaming, das auch wie ich finde fürs Film gucken langt  

Suche nur nen gutes Headset


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Dezember 2013)

Kein Headset ist empfehlenswert, kein Headset ist seinen Preis wert.

Wie wäre es mit nem Beyer DT770/990 + Modmic + Asus Xonar U7/FiiO E10? Oder noch besser ein Philips Fidelio X1, das Reloop RHM-10 und den FiiO.


----------



## Erok (18. Dezember 2013)

5.1 oder 7.1 Headsets sind quatsch. Der räumliche Klang entsteht nicht durch solche Headsets, denn sonst müsstest Du für räumliches hören im Alltag ja auch 5 oder 7 Ohren oder Kopfhörer auf haben 

Der räumliche Klang entsteht im Gehirn und durch die Software die es simuliert. 

Darum hör auf den Rat von Dr. Bakterius und BlackNeo und alle anderen hier, die Dir einen vernünftigen Stereo-Kopfhörer plus ein Mikrofon empfehlen. 

Erstens bekommst Du fürs Geld weit hochwertigere Kopfhörer, und zweitens halten sie auch bedeutend länger. Und wenn man das Mikro futsch sein sollte, musste nicht gleich alles weg werfen und neu kaufen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte ja mal selbst kurz das Medusa 5.1, nach einer Stunde war es wieder da wo es herkam. Da wäre sogar das Superlux oder Creative Aurvana live um einiges besser mit zb einer Asus Xonar DGX.


----------



## Vaion (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe das Plantronics Gamecom 780 7.1 im Einsatz, spiele aber meistens auf Stereo weil der 7.1 Sound ja per Software generiert wird. Für schlappe 50€ kann ich es gut empfehlen. 7.1 Knopf und Lautstärke sind direkt am Kopfhörer angebracht. Bin Brillenträger und kann dennoch von angenehm sitzenden Kopfhörer berichten. Sie umschließen die Ohren und sind für normale Kopfgrößen gedacht.


vaion


----------



## TheOnLY (19. Dezember 2013)

Mal davon abgesehen dass 5.1 Headsets quatsch sind, bieten Kopfhörer und Ansteckmicro deutlich mehr fürs Geld als Headsets


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Dezember 2013)

Vaion schrieb:


> Ich habe das Plantronics Gamecom 780 7.1 im Einsatz, spiele aber meistens auf Stereo weil der 7.1 Sound ja per Software generiert wird. Für schlappe 50€ kann ich es gut empfehlen. 7.1 Knopf und Lautstärke sind direkt am Kopfhörer angebracht. Bin Brillenträger und kann dennoch von angenehm sitzenden Kopfhörer berichten. Sie umschließen die Ohren und sind für normale Kopfgrößen gedacht.
> 
> 
> vaion


 
Hattest du jemals etwas besseres? z.B. einen Superlux für 20 Euro? Wahrscheinlich nicht.

Denn sonst würdest du so einen Plastikabfall nicht empfehlen


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. Dezember 2013)

Also besser ein gutes Soundsystem für Games als nen Headset, seit ihr euch da alle einig ?  = )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2013)

Kommt auf das System an und was man dafür bezahlen will, aber man kann ja zu einem Kopfhörer greifen. Finde ich zum zocken angenehmer und man kann ungestört mal etwas aufdrehen


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Dezember 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Also besser ein gutes Soundsystem für Games als nen Headset, seit ihr euch da alle einig ?  = )


 
Nein, einen Stereokopfhörer statt eines Gamingheadsets


----------



## BlackNeo (19. Dezember 2013)

Nein, lieber ein Kopfhörer plus Mikro. Ein Surroundsystem was etwas taugt und auch lange hält ist deutlich teurer als ein guter Kopfhörer mit der selben Qualität.

Und 5.1 muss man erst mal aufstellen können.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. Dezember 2013)

*hust* joa umständlich war das schon die Boxen hinter meinen Bett aufzustellen, musste ewig mal mein Zimmer hier umstellen damit alles so gepasst hat das ich die Boxen hinter mir plazieren konnte  


Ich solchen headsets sind ja auch kleine Subwoofer eingebaut, spürt man das über den ganzen Körper wie ein Körpershallwandler .. so wie nen Ibeam  oder wie nimmt man das war  ?


----------



## Vaion (19. Dezember 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Hattest du jemals etwas besseres? z.B. einen Superlux für 20 Euro? Wahrscheinlich nicht.
> 
> Denn sonst würdest du so einen Plastikabfall nicht empfehlen


 
Jedem das seine. Ich bin zufrieden damit, die Verarbeitung passt auch.

Hier wird übrigens ein Headset gesucht!

vaion


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Dezember 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> *hust* joa umständlich war das schon die Boxen hinter meinen Bett aufzustellen, musste ewig mal mein Zimmer hier umstellen damit alles so gepasst hat das ich die Boxen hinter mir plazieren konnte
> 
> 
> Ich solchen headsets sind ja auch kleine Subwoofer eingebaut, spürt man das über den ganzen Körper wie ein Körpershallwandler .. so wie nen Ibeam  oder wie nimmt man das war  ?


 
Lol mein CoP auf lauterer Lautstärke wackelt auch ^^ Also da ist deutlich mehr wumms hinter als bei sonem komischen einzelnen Subwoofer drin oder so, ein großer Treiber pro Seite ist besser


----------



## ThomasHAFX (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich versteh kein Wort von dem was du mir damit sagen willst, sorry :<


----------



## SiQ (20. Dezember 2013)

Vaion schrieb:


> Jedem das seine. Ich bin zufrieden damit, die Verarbeitung passt auch.  Hier wird übrigens ein Headset gesucht!  vaion


Warum sollten wir etwas empfehlen was Schrott ist? Man kriegt für weniger Geld besseren Klang und viel bessere Verarbeitung wenn man sich einen Kopfhörer+Mic anstatt eines G4M3R-1337-Plastikschrott Heatsets von Razer/ Roccat/ wasauchimmer holt. Wir empfehlen ihm ja immer noch etwas im Bereich von Sound+Spieletauglich.

@Topic: Wie gesagt sind hier schon die derzeit P/L starken DT770/990 genannt worden. Der Superlux für 20€ ist bei kleinem Budget unschlagbar, am besten mal Probehören.

Ich habe mich letztendlich für die DT990 Pro + Asus Xonar DX entschieden und will nie mehr ein Billigheadset haben. Ich spiele eher mit dem Gedanken mir einen T90 zu holen, der ist für dich aber wohl zu überdimensioniert.


----------



## Vaion (20. Dezember 2013)

SiQ schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir etwas empfehlen was Schrott ist? Man kriegt für weniger Geld besseren Klang und viel bessere Verarbeitung wenn man sich einen Kopfhörer+Mic anstatt eines G4M3R-1337-Plastikschrott Heatsets von Razer/ Roccat/ wasauchimmer holt. Wir empfehlen ihm ja immer noch etwas im Bereich von Sound+Spieletauglich.


 
Hast du es ausprobiert? Bei jedem ist das subjektive Empfinden unterschiedlich. Hätte ich damals von Superlux gehört , würde ich es natürlich ausprobieren. Wusste ich aber nicht und für mich war dann halt Plantronics die erste Wahl. Das du jetzt über mich her fällst verstehe ich sowieso nicht. Mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden oder gibt es dieses Jahr keine Weinachtsgeschenke?

Bleib mal aufm Teppich, empfehlen ist eine Sache und selber hören/probieren ist eine andere. Soll er doch mal selber testen und sich selber ein Urteil fällen. Genug Kandidaten haben wir ja zusammen.


vaion


----------



## Jeanboy (21. Dezember 2013)

Vaion schrieb:


> Hast du es ausprobiert? Bei jedem ist das subjektive Empfinden unterschiedlich. Hätte ich damals von Superlux gehört , würde ich es natürlich ausprobieren. Wusste ich aber nicht und für mich war dann halt Plantronics die erste Wahl. Das du jetzt über mich her fällst verstehe ich sowieso nicht. Mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden oder gibt es dieses Jahr keine Weinachtsgeschenke?
> 
> Bleib mal aufm Teppich, empfehlen ist eine Sache und selber hören/probieren ist eine andere. Soll er doch mal selber testen und sich selber ein Urteil fällen. Genug Kandidaten haben wir ja zusammen.
> 
> ...



Aber die 50 Euro für so einen Dreck ist absolutes Geldverbrennen.


Ich kenne KEINEN, der vom Klang eines KH's in der gleichen Preisklasse des Headset nicht absolut überzeugt war


----------



## ThomasHAFX (21. Dezember 2013)

SiQ schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir etwas empfehlen was Schrott ist? Man kriegt für weniger Geld besseren Klang und viel bessere Verarbeitung wenn man sich einen Kopfhörer+Mic anstatt eines G4M3R-1337-Plastikschrott Heatsets von Razer/ Roccat/ wasauchimmer holt. Wir empfehlen ihm ja immer noch etwas im Bereich von Sound+Spieletauglich.
> 
> @Topic: Wie gesagt sind hier schon die derzeit P/L starken DT770/990 genannt worden. Der Superlux für 20€ ist bei kleinem Budget unschlagbar, am besten mal Probehören.
> 
> Ich habe mich letztendlich für die DT990 Pro + Asus Xonar DX entschieden und will nie mehr ein Billigheadset haben. Ich spiele eher mit dem Gedanken mir einen T90 zu holen, der ist für dich aber wohl zu überdimensioniert.


 

Naja also so 100~150 wollte ich dann wohl ausgeben für ein gutes Headset mit integierten Micro.

Ich hab mir jetzt ein paar Artikel dazu durchgelesen und so .... also scheinbar ist es bei Stereo Systemen der Bass viel besser in den höhen und den tiefen was dann beim Razer Tiamat nicht so der Fall ist, habe aber gelesen das durch die vielen Boxen die Raumordnung sehr gut sein soll aber für Musik und so nicht so zu empfehlen ist. 
Das DT990 Pro ist wie ich gelesen habe ein reines Hörheadset wobei Musikabmischungen auch gemacht werden.
Ich hab noch von nehm Stereo Headset gelesen, dem Sennheiser 350, bei dem soll scheinbar eine super Raumordung und ordenlich guter Bass rüberkommen und wird scheinbar auch als High End headset bezeichnet, wie findet ihr das Ding den ?


----------



## CoreLHD (21. Dezember 2013)

Vom der Preis-Leistung ebenfalls nicht gut, es klingt nicht grottig, aber immer noch deutlich schlechter als einer von diesen: 

Für 175 Euro: Produktvergleich beyerdynamic Custom One Pro schwarz (709.026), Reloop RHM-10 schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland
Für 100 Euro: Produktvergleich M-Audio Studiophile Q40, Reloop RHM-10 schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland

Das sind Kopfhörer mit einem MIC, das man so randstecken kann, das es wie ein Headset ist. Und du hast sogar die Wahl ob mit oder ohne MIC, wenn du den KH mal unterwegs mitnehmen willst zum Beispiel. Dazu dann eine schöne Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Kottie (21. Dezember 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Das DT990 Pro ist wie ich gelesen habe ein reines Hörheadset wobei Musikabmischungen auch gemacht werden.
> Ich hab noch von nehm Stereo Headset gelesen, dem Sennheiser 350, bei dem soll scheinbar eine super Raumordung und ordenlich guter Bass rüberkommen und wird scheinbar auch als High End headset bezeichnet, wie findet ihr das Ding den ?


 


Was dir klar werden muss, ist folgendes: Jene die, die Reviews zu den ganzen Gaming-Roxx0r-l33t- Headsets verfassen, haben zu 95% nie einen HiFi-Kopfhörer auf den Ohren gehabt. 
Gleiche gilt auch bei den ganzen 5-Sterne Rezessionen wovon du gleichermaßen 95% streichen kannst, da jene ebenfalls nie einen HiFi-Kopfhörer auf den Ohren gehabt haben. 

Reihst du dich zu diesen Leuten ein, gehörst auch du zu jenen, die sich haben einlullen lassen. Marketing ist, steuern von Meinung und empfinden. Ich empfinde dies Persönlich als eine Art Täuschung, ja, wenn nicht sogar Betrug. Zumindest werden dort Materialien verbaut, die das Geld nicht Wert sind. 
Aber das mag ja nun jeder anders auffassen, speziell jene, die noch nie einen HiFi-Kopfhörer bzw. einen guten Stereo Kopfhörer hatten. Denn die ganzen Stereo/5.1/7.1/2 Gaming- Headsets sind allesamt überteuerte Plastikbomber, die mit Müh und Not über die Garantie überleben. 


Zu deinem Sennheiser PC 350 als auch PC 360 gebe ich dir mal einen Unterschied, zwischen eines Gamer-Roxx0r-Headsets und einem gleich teuren Stereo-Kopfhörer von Beyerdynamic. 


PC 350 / 360

Vollständig aus Plastik gefertigt. Bis auf die kleineren Silbernen Kappen, diese haben aber keinerlei Funktion, sondern dienen lediglich der Optik. 
Der Kopfbügel-Polster, besteht aus billigem Schaumstoff der mit einer dünnen Kunstleder-Schicht überzogen wird und unter hoher Spannung steht. 
Ersatzteil gibt es NICHT zu kaufen. Sprich: Einmal futsch > Headset in den Müll, ohne diesen Polster rutscht es hin und her und wird schnell unbequem, zumal darunter die Kabelführungen zum Vorschein kommten und diese ungeschützt bleiben.

Ohrpolster, ebenfalls wie der Bügel-Polster, mit einer dünnen Kunstleder Schicht umspannt. Verschleißt am schnellsten, Körperflüssigkeiten, die jeder Mensch ausdünstet, greifen das dünne Kunstleder an. 
Folge: Das Leder Bröselt sehr schnell. Ersatz ist sehr schwer zu bekommen, da Sennheiser nicht selbst Ersatz liefert sondern ständig immer neue Zwischenhändler dafür zuständig sind und ein Satz neuer Polster 50-60€ kostet. Schaumstoffscheibe/Filter das auf der Membran liegt ( Staub, Haare-Schutz ) ist nicht austauschbar. Hygiene, Fehlanzeige. Wie gesagt, jeder Mensch dünstet Körperflüssigkeiten aus und, die Scheibe versifft einfach...
Zudem bekommt man schnell heiße, Rote Ohren... absolutes NO GO für einen Zocker.

Es hat zudem eine fiese Sollbruchstelle am Kabel das vom Headset führt. Ein Austausch ist ebenfalls nicht Möglich, Ersatz gibt es ohnehin nicht. 
Das Kabel selbst ist relativ anfällig und neigt schnell zum Platzen ( mal aus Versehen mit dem Stuhl drüber gerollt, drauf getreten, verhakt usw ... ) 

Mikrofon ist schlecht abgeschirmt. Geräusche werden vom Headset selbst mit übertragen, könnte stören wenn man kein Push-To-Talk verwendet... oder man hat ziemlich Tolerante mitmenschen im Teamspeak  
Mikrofon selbst ist von nicht allzu guter Wertigkeit und neigt zu schnellem Ausfall bzw. Defekt. 

Qualität und Wertigkeit der einzelnen Komponenten, von Stoff bis Material sind höchstens Befriedigend bis Ausreichend. Preis: 159€ ( PC 350 ) - 169€ ( PC 360 )



Nun zum Stereo-Kopfhörer Alias Beyerdynamic DT 770 o. 990 Pro 


Kopfbügel aus hochwertigen Federstahl. Vollständig ummantel mit dickem, hochwertigen Echt Leder Polster der leicht zu entfernen und zu reinigen ist!
Ohrpolster aus Weichem Velour - Widerstandsfähig, bequem, keine Roten Ohren. Ebenfalls, wenn gewünscht, leicht zu reinigen. 
Schieber aus hochwertigem dicken Kunststoff, Gabel aus Metall. 
Schaumstoffscheibe einfach zu entfernen und ebenfalls zu reinigen.

Verarbeitung ist super inkl. strenger Qualitätskontrollen. 

Kabel ist widerstandsfähig. Drauf treten, verhaken, drüber rollen, das macht einiges mit! 


Ersatz von- ( Kopfpolster, Ohrpolster, Schieber, Kabel, Treiber, Schaumstoffscheibe, Gabel, Fixierung, ( ALLES ) ) ist von Beyerdynamic 20 Jahre Garantiert ( gibt es aber länger, Lager der Händler sind nach den 20 Jahren noch bis oben hin voll )
Das heißt, du kannst dir den gesamten Kopfhörer als Ersatz nachkaufen. Und das zu günstigen Fairen Preisen! 

Ein Beyerdynamic begleitet dich 20 Jahre und mehr. Zudem hast du eindeutig den besseren Sound auf den Ohren. Die Ortung bei Shootern ist einmalig. Sehr Detailliert, sehr klar und deutlich. 


Es gibt nichts, aber auch gar nichts, das ein Kauf eines Headsets Rechtfertigt. Egal welches. Sogar das Haus eigene Gamer-Headset von Beyerdynamic, ist zwar auch super aber: Teuer. Man erhält für weniger bereits das selbe nur, dass du dir ein zalman, ModMic, oder Samson Mikrofon dazu kaufen musst.

Zu L4D1 und L4D2 Zeiten war ich im Team der einzige mit einem Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm mit Asus Essence STx 

Ich wurde stets als Cheater beschimpft. Man behauptete, ich hätte einen Wallhack, da ich Spawnende Infizierte fast Zeitnah abgeknallt habe oder entdeckt habe. 
Man hörte unglaublich weit und genau. Das schaffte selbst damals das neue " MEGA PC 350 " Headset nicht. Das war zu der Zeit das High-End Headset schlechthin und hatte 180€ gekostet. Das DT 770 149€


Tue dir selbst den Gefallen, kauf dir einen Beyerdynamic, sei Glücklich und lass dich als Cheater beschimpfen  
Und tue mir den Gefallen ( Mühe > ) da ich diesen Text hier mit einer Hand geschrieben habe. Zweite ist im Urlaub ( Gips ) 


P.S

Egal ob DT 770 = Geschlossen, Höhen und Tiefen betont, gute Abschirmung, DT 880 = Halboffen, mehr Bühne, weniger Abschirmung, Neutraler Klang, DT 990 = Offen, deutlichere Bühne, kaum Abschirmung, klarer und Feiner ( Detail ) überaus Neutral, exzellenter Tragekomfort.

Zwischen den 3en solltest du dich noch informieren und den passenden Kandidaten wählen. 
Wenn dich äußere Einflüsse stören > DT 770
Wenn nicht, Goldene Mitte DT 880 - oder DT 990 - vom 990 sind viele wegen des genialen Tragekomfort angetan und ziehen diesen dem 770 vor.

Das DT 770 ist für Fans der Elektronischen Musik klar Favorit. Sehr genialer Bass 

Ich leg sogar meine eine Hand für ins Feuer, dass du begeistert sein wirst von einem Beyerdynamic


----------



## BlackNeo (21. Dezember 2013)

Toller Beitrag, nur seit wann ist der DT 990 "überaus neutral" ????

Das ist ziemlich das Gegenteil von neutral und klingt genau wie der DT 770 in offen (also luftiger und hat ne breitere Bühne).


----------



## Kottie (21. Dezember 2013)

Der DT 990 hat aufgrund der offenen Bauweise und der reduzierten Masse an der Membran kaum noch eine Ähnlichkeit mit dem DT 770 ... aber das letzte Rest empfindet am Ende eh jeder anders. Jedenfalls ist die Typische 770er Badewanne am DT 990 kaum noch vorhanden, speziell bei den Tiefen, aufgrund der überarbeiteten Membran die beim 770 ja deutlich dicker ist. Der 990 zaubert jedenfalls die Mitten hervor, die der 770 nicht hat... 

Aber ich verstehe schon was du meintest. Die Goldene Mitte ist der 990. Weswegen viele eher diesen nehmen, als den 880. Badewannen mögen viele mehr... wenn auch gut entschäft.


Edit: 

Also wenn ich meinen 770er direkt mit dem 990 vergleiche ( jetzt ) > 990, klar mildere höhen und bessere mitten. Wohingegen der 770 starke tiefen und hohe höhen hat. Mitten gehen ein wenig unter... 

wie man es eben hört... ich gehe überwiegend von mir aus, da ich die beiden hier liegen habe.


----------



## Berky (21. Dezember 2013)

Die PC 360 hat Velour Polster und ist offen, da schwitzt man nicht darunter, verbaut ist sie auch ordentlich. Ich behaupte, das sie einer der komfortabelsten Headset auf dem Mark ist, weil ich sie selbst 2 1/2 Jahre getragen habe, uiii... . 

Bass ist reichlich da aber kein Tiefbass, trägt zu dick auf und verschlingt zu viel von Mittel und Hochton, Musik klingt damit dumpf. Aber Gamen macht hingegen Spass, weil Schüsse wie aus einer Flinte druckvoll Klingen. Das Mikrofon hingegen scheint auch sehr gut zu sein, was das betrifft hab ich von meinen TS Kollegen immer nur Positives Feedback bekommen.

Mit einem besserem Kopfhörer wird man nicht automatisch zu einem besseren Spieler, ich kann mit dem PC 360 genauso gut zocken wie mit einem HiFi Kopfhörer, hier gilt Übung macht den Meister.

Wenn etwas rechtfertigt ein Headset zu kaufen, dann der mit eingebaute Mic. Sennheisser hat hier mMn auch die beste Lösung, runter klappen Mic ein, hochklappen Mic aus.

Mann muss für sich abwägen was man will.


----------



## Kottie (21. Dezember 2013)

Ohh ja. Das 360 mit Velour. Vergessen zu erwähnen. 
Die Überarbeitung des 350 von Sennheiser, da die RMA der PC 350 Modelle durch die Decke schoss! 

Man wird auch nicht besser. Man hört einfach besser und spielt dadurch einen Vorteil aus, den die Nutzer der Gamer-Roxx0r-l33t-Besitzer eben nicht haben.

Die Asus Essence STx trägt ja auch ihren Teil dazu bei. Man hört einfach viel weiter und viel früher und reagiert entsprechend früher... das ist ein klarer Vorteil, der mit können nichts zutun hat. 

Allein das neue Video über Onboard und Soundkarte hier bei PCGH, beweist ja schon wie viel früher man etwas hört... wenn dazu noch ein Qualitativ überragender Kopfhörer ins Spiel kommt...

Ich habe das PC 350 und 360 gehabt. Bzw. liegt hier vergammelt in der Ecke und bereue den Kauf zu tiefst.

Aufschrauben und oh wunder, günstigste Material, was man finden konnte... dazu der nicht vorhandene Ersatzteilservice, sagt das übrige aus, über Haltbarkeit und Nutzen.
Lieber einmal richtig, schont Geldbeutel, und Ressourcen.


Man muss halt abwägen ( vor allem ) will man Qualität und Haltbarkeit oder Quantität und immer was neues.
Nicht umsonst, sind gebrauchte Beyerdynamics und vergleichbare, überaus Wertbeständig. Bei den Headsets meint man, man hat sich eine Grafikkarte gekauft die so schnell im Preis fällt, wie nvidia die Karten umbenennt.


----------



## BlackNeo (21. Dezember 2013)

Das PC 360 ist ein offener HD 449 (der kostet 50€ und ist sehr schlecht für den Preis) mit nem 10€ Micro.

Warum also 100€ mehr für den Gaming-Ub0R-Schrott ausgeben?


----------



## Berky (21. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht weil mir das Teil gefällt und ich keine Bastellösung will? Wenn ich ins TS gehe, zieh ich mir den 360er UbOR, weils komfortabel ist.


----------



## Kottie (21. Dezember 2013)

Basteln? Schon mal von sowas gehört:



http://abload.de/img/mik4nsst.png

Klingt für meine Zuhörer wie, als ob ich es direkt vorm Mund habe... nix mit Basteln!
Und komm nicht mit: " Mikro Hochklappen und es ist gemutet. " 
Das Standmikro hat auch nen Mute Knopf... und ist dabei inkl. DT 770 günstiger als jedes Gaming Teil. Besonders als das PC 360. 

Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst. Die Gaming Teile sind die reinste Falle.


----------



## Berky (21. Dezember 2013)

Und wie ist es beim Zocken, kriegen die Zuhörer nicht jeden Nebengeräusch mit?


----------



## Kottie (21. Dezember 2013)

absolut nicht. 
Ich kann mir sogar mit der Linken Hand die Nase Popeln ohne das mir ein Mikro vorm Gesicht nervt.
Und sogar Chips mampfen ohne das mich die halbe Belegschaft kauen hört und das Mikro dabei, mir nicht in die Quere kommt, wenn ich einen Stapel Chips in die Futterluke drücke.
Man kann sogar ungehindert Facepalmen ohne das zufällig auf das Mikrofon gehauen wird... 

All das tue ich mit Begeisterung, wenn mir mal wieder Jemand Cheater an den Kopf schmeißt, weil man ihn gehört hat, was mein Gegenüber nicht nachvollziehen kann, da er doch das über roxx0r Headset hat


----------



## Audioliebhaber (21. Dezember 2013)

@Kottie


VIELEN DANK FÜR DEINE BEITRÄGE! SUPER!  Ich bin 100% deiner Meinung.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (21. Dezember 2013)

Also ich suche ein Headset mit einem integrierten Micro, es sollte einen guten Bass haben und eine gute Raumordung  


Wie wirkt der Bass vom Headset eigentlich so, ich kenn den nur vom Subwoofer, spürt man das so ähnlich wie bei einem Rumplepack dualshock controller oder so, wie nimmt man das war ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Dezember 2013)

KLar, du merkst das im ganzen Körper, wenn du gute Kopfhörer hast


----------



## Audioliebhaber (21. Dezember 2013)

> Also ich suche ein Headset mit einem integrierten Micro, es sollte einen guten Bass haben und eine gute Raumordung


Vermutlich wird dir hier niemand eine dementsprechende Empfehlung machen wollen. Gründe hast du schon genug bekommen.

Mal ein Vorschlag: Bestell dir doch das PC360 und dazu einen ähnlich teuren HIfi Hörer, wie den Beyerdynamic DT 990 pro und eine gute Soundkarte! So vergleichst du selbst und schickst das dir nicht gefallene Produkt zurück!


----------



## Yagerlein (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe verschiedene Headsets durch und bin vor kurzem durch die Forenbeiträge hier inspiriert worden, nicht nur in gute Grafik sondern auch in guten Sound zu investieren. Im Sommer hab ich mir einen DT 990 und eine Asus U7 zugelegt und bin inzwischen zusätzlich bei einer Asus Phoebus und einem Hifiman HE 400 gelandet. Ich kann wirklich nur empfehlen auf die Ratschläge hier zu hören. 

Das ist ein völlig neues Spielerlebnis mit einem guten KH.


----------



## Darkseth (22. Dezember 2013)

Kottie schrieb:


> absolut nicht.
> Ich kann mir sogar mit der Linken Hand die Nase Popeln ohne das mir ein Mikro vorm Gesicht nervt.
> Und sogar Chips mampfen ohne das mich die halbe Belegschaft kauen hört und das Mikro dabei, mir nicht in die Quere kommt, wenn ich einen Stapel Chips in die Futterluke drücke.
> Man kann sogar ungehindert Facepalmen ohne das zufällig auf das Mikrofon gehauen wird...
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen. Im Endeffekt ist es völlig wurst und banane, wo das Mikro ist. Es soll nur deine Stimme aufnehmen, wenn du sprichst. Ob es vorm Mund ist, oder aufm Tisch ist, oder am Rand des Monitors festgeklebt ist, oder wie bei mir am Tastaturkabel hängt, wen juckts? Ich rede, ich werde gehört und Verstanden. Punkt. Alles weitere ist nicht von Belang 

Daher versteh ich nicht, warum jemand unbedingt ein Mikro vor dem Mund haben will. Will man ab und zu drauf rumkauen? schön ins Mikro schnaufen um anderen aufn Keks zu gehen? Hat keinerlei Vorteil ^^

Ich gehe Audioliebhabers Vorschlag mit. Bestell dir ein Gaming HEadset, und zu selbem Preis nen Stereo Kopfhörer (den DT 990 gibts übrigens für 129€ bei Amazon als Versandrückläufer, im Nagelneuen Zustand. Und das teil wischt mit jedem Gaming Headset aufm Markt den Boden  ), und hörs dir selbst an.

Edit: Mal nen anderes Argument (Hab den Thread noch nicht ganz gelesen, falls das Argument schon fiel, dann nvm^^).
Ich sehe, du hast nen i7 Prozessor ausm Profi bereich, und ein Grafikkarten Setup was dich mit Sicherheit 800~ (!!!. Lass dir mal diese SUMME auf der Zugne zergehen) Euro gekostet hat. Und wozu? Nur damit du deine Grafiksettings beim Zocken auf Ultra stellen kannst, statt auf Hoch. Was hast du davon? Nix. Es sieht vll paar % besser aus. Nur mal so, meine 7870 schafft jedes Game auf Full HD problemlos. Nicht immer auf MAX, aber auf Hoch schon. Die Unterschiede zwischen Hoch und Max sind meist extrem gering, oft sucht man da auf Screenshots.
Aber dir ist das Visuelle einfach SO wichtig, dass du eben 800€~ (je nachdem was der Kaufpreis war damals). Ich Wette mit dir, in max 2-3 Jahren sind die vermutlich ersetzt, oder kurz davor ersetzt zu werden, weil DANN aktuelle Games (da ja jetzt eh die neuen Konsolen da sind, und es technisch/Grafisch nen großen Sprung geben wird) nichtmehr auf Ultra laufen. Ergo, gibst du vll wieder 500-800€ aus für Grafik. Und das im Schnitt alle 5 Jahre (und das ist schon für Gamer ziemlich hoch angesetzt. Sowas ist für jeden Normal.
Ein DT 990 für 130-160€~ wäre technisch betrachtet über JEDEM gaming headset ,und eröffnet dir ne vollkommen neue Klangwelt. Und das für 130-160€. Der muss aber in 3-4 Jahren nicht ersetzt werden. Der hält dir locker 20-30 Jahre. Und dann wird er nicht plötzlich schlechter klingen, sondern seine Klangqualität bleibt exakt gleich gut (solange nichts defekt ist. Und wenn, kannst du ihn reparieren). Klang altert nicht, und du wirst in 20-30 Jahren für vergleichbare Klangqualität wieder 120-180€~ ausgeben müssen.
Sprich Bei der Grafikqualität willst du immer an der Spitze sein für deine Augen, warum also nicht auch für die Ohren? 
Zumal selbst ein 1000€ Kopfhörer ein besseres P/L verhältnis hat, als eine Gamer Graka, wenn man bedenkt wieviel man ausgibt, und wie lange man es nutzen kann


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2013)

Probiere es wenigstens aus, den kleinen Mehraufwand für das Retour schicken wäre es definitiv wert. Ich hatte auch eine Zeit ein defektes Headset wo noch das Micro funktionierte auf dem Tisch liegend betrieben. Hat keiner gequakt


----------



## Kottie (22. Dezember 2013)

Qualität ( Links ) DT 770 Vs. Quantität ( Rechts ) PC 360

Bild: 102_07696oucx.jpg - abload.de

Bild: 102_077039u7e.jpg - abload.de

http://abload.de/image.php?img=102_0784xxuos.jpg

Den DT 770 hab ich in 1min auseinander und wieder zusammen gebaut. Alles was ich demontieren konnte, gibt es als Ersatz günstig nachzukaufen.
Beim PC360 musste ich 5 Schrauben lösen und habe dann dieses Plastikgedrissen in der Hand, nichts davon kann man austauschen. Qualität keine Spur. Einfach nur Billig alles.
Sorry, aber ich rege mich gerade darüber auf, wie man für son Plastikrotz 169€ hinblättern kann!


Mir ist beim Demontieren des DT 770 aufgefallen, dass die neu entwickelten Filter von beyerdynamic ( kann man nach kaufen für 8€ bzw. sind im Satz neue Polster dabei ) echt halten was sie versprechen. Ich habe 0 kein einziges Haar, Fussel oder sonst was auf der Membran. Sehr geil. Bei den alten Scheiben hatte man hin und wieder mal ein Haar auf der Membran. 

Top! Bestehende Produkte werden sogar verbessert. 
Die neuen Scheiben habe ich erst ca ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

Also vom technischen Innenleben solcher Hörer habe ich wenig Ahnung, ichw eis, was gut klingt, grob was in einem Kopfhöer verbaut ist, aber wie ein guter Kopfhörer konstruiert wird, nein, da muss ich passen. Trotzdem ist der Qualitätsunterschied sofort sichtbar.


----------



## Kottie (22. Dezember 2013)

Eben. Ist auch als Laie sichtbar. 
Ich rege mich echt voll auf.. ich hab für das PC 350/360 echt soviel Geld hingelegt damals.... pha... man war ich Naiv. Gut, da war ich 17 oder so... im Alter lernt man dazu


----------



## Jimpex (22. Dezember 2013)

abend,

@Darkseath danke für den hinweiß, spielte schon die ganze zeit mit meinen gedanken nen guten kh zu holen! habe das eben grad bestellt fehlt mir nur noch die ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 (kann es z.Z nciht kaufen wegen weinachten q.q)

@Themenstarter warum möchtest du unbedingt einen Headset kaufen? die headset haben echt ne jämmerliche P/L verhältnis im Ggs zu stereo kh + mic.
sogar die PCGH redaktion hat in eine Ausgabe empfohlen, nen stereo kh + mic kombi zu kaufen statt  nen headset. wenn du noch mehr Gründe suchen willst ließ dort weiter.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Dezember 2013)

Also das DT 770, gibts da keine mit einem Micro das integiert ist, das genau so gut ist ?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

Brauchst du die massive Isolierung des DT 770? Damit hört man selbst die eigene Stimmt nur gedämpft. Türklingel, Handy, Telefon, geht alles schnell im Sound unter und man beommt nichts mehr mit. Zudem ist die Bühne des Dt 770 kleiner, der Dt 990, AKg K612 oder Beyerdynamic Dt 880 klingt viel räumlicher. Bis 250€ wären hier der Dt 880 Edition und der AKg K701 am besten.




> Also das DT 770, gibts da keine mit einem Micro das integiert ist, das genau so gut ist ?


Ja, das 300€ Beyerdyanmic MMX 300.


----------



## Thallassa (22. Dezember 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Also das DT 770, gibts da keine mit einem Micro das integiert ist, das genau so gut ist ?


 
Du kannst das MMX300 kaufen, das ist ein DT770 mit Mikro dran - kostet allerdings satte 120€ Aufpreis, die das Gerät keinesfalls wert ist.

Da es in dem Thread bisher fast ausschließlich um die ach so hochgelobten Beyer ging, es gibt genug Alternativen im gleichen Preissegment.

* Kombination 1:*

Mikro + Fidelio

Die Beyer sehen gegen den Fidelio X1 ohnehin kein Land (klanglich) - der spielt eher in der Preisklasse 300 - 500€, wird aber (Philips kann ja als Fortune 500 Unternehmen auch günstiger herstellen) deutlich drunter angeboten. Es gibt aber derzeit leider keine Ersatzteile, nichtmal Ohrpolster. Was heißt: Pflegen. Der Hörer ist mindestens genauso gut verarbeitet wie die Beyer, weswegen ich dem Philips ne Lebenszeit von mindestens 5 Jahren bescheinige. Für mich absolut vertretbar, für andere ist das scheinbar ein no-go. Muss jeder selbst wissen. Und vielleicht erbarmt sich Philips mal zu austauschbaren Ohrpolstern. 

* Kombination 2: *

beyerdynamic Custom One Pro schwarz (709.026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + beyerdynamic Custom Headset Gear Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wie beim Fidelio X1 wird das Mikro in den Kopfhörer gesteckt

* Kombination 3:*

Samson Go Mic USB Mikrofon + Jeder X-beliebige Kopfhörer
Zu nennen wären der X1, DT990, AKG K612 Pro, NAD Viso HP 50, Philips Fidelio L1, AKG Q701 etc.pp.

* Kombination 4:*

Mikrofon (d)einer Webcam (so mach ich das) + Jeder x-beliebige Kopfhörer

* Kombination 5:*

Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + jeder x-beliebige Kopfhörer

* Kombination 6:*

AntLion Audio — Welcome + X-beliebiger Kopfhörer

* Kombination 7:*

Kopfhörer, die als Headset für unterwegs gedacht sind, also ein Mikro integriert haben, aber eine Klinkenkombo-Buchse mit 4 Kerben haben (PC-inkompatibel, manche Notebooks haben es) wie beispielsweise der Focal Spirit One Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und dazu ein VoIP/PC Mic Adapter - V-MODA - wodurch das Mikrofon, welches in das Kabel integriert ist, auch am PC verfügbar gemacht wird, denn durch den Adapter werden die Mikro- und Audio-Kanäle für PCs getrennt, die ja dafür getrennte Buchsen haben.

* Kombination 8:*

1 Button SpeakEasy Cable w Mic Kabel mit integriertem Mikrofon + Kopfhörer mit austauschbarem Kabel (Custom One, Q701, X1 etc.) + VoIP/PC Mic Adapter - V-MODA


----------



## Jimpex (22. Dezember 2013)

abend,

heute habe ich nen ganz guten deal endeckt!
zwar handelt es sich um den Audio-Technica ATH-M50S nur für *89€* insk. gebühren usw statt (~132-150€) @amazon.COM

überlege schon meine DT990 pro abzubestellen,dass p/L verhältniss ist einfach viel zu gut! 
aber da man es nur per credit card zahlen kann bleibe ich bei meinen DT990 pro (als student habe ich nur eine prepaid credit card :´(

mit das gesparte geld kannst du dir dann für nen guten studio mic und/oder nen soundkarte investieren 
ich kann dir leider keine guten ratschläge geben(mein deutsch ist auch viel zu schlecht als asiate), 
aber *ich* hätte diese kopfhörer + nen studio usb mic gekauft keine ahnung welches aber vllt. nen Blue snowball weil es die meisten Let's player benutzen
(für mich ist das wichtig eine kristall klare & angenehme stimme zu haben, da ich öfters streame) die leute sind auch öfters viel netter, wenn man eine angenehme stimme hat


----------



## Audioliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

Weis jemand wie es um die Ersatzteilversorgung bei Audio Technika bestellt ist?


----------



## Thallassa (22. Dezember 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie es um die Ersatzteilversorgung bei Audio Technika bestellt ist?


 
Ohrpolster. Allerdings afaik nicht direkt von AT, sondern man muss zB die der Shure 840 oder des Beyer 250 nehmen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

Hmm, wäre für mich wieder ein Gegenargument, der mich lieber mehr Geld ausgeben lassen würde.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Dezember 2013)

Also sollte gesamt halt nicht mehr als 150 Euro kosten :< 

Das Razer Tiamat 7.1 hat mich irgendwie halt sofort angesprochen, wegen der Möglichkeit ohne lästigen umschließen vom Logitch z906 direkt aufs Headset zu wechseln... nun weiß ich auch nimmer was ich mir kaufen sollte... ich bräuchte ja dann auch noch ne gute Soundkarte wies scheint, obwohl ich eigentlich nie irgendwelche Rauschgeräusche hatte und immer kristalklaren Sound und Bass habe bei der Ausgabe über z906 ....

Echt ne schwierige Entscheidung....


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Dezember 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Also sollte gesamt halt nicht mehr als 150 Euro kosten :<
> 
> Das Razer Tiamat 7.1 hat mich irgendwie halt sofort angesprochen, wegen der Möglichkeit ohne lästigen umschließen vom Logitch z906 direkt aufs Headset zu wechseln... nun weiß ich auch nimmer was ich mir kaufen sollte... ich bräuchte ja dann auch noch ne gute Soundkarte wies scheint, obwohl ich eigentlich nie irgendwelche Rauschgeräusche hatte und immer kristalklaren Sound und Bass habe bei der Ausgabe über z906 ....
> 
> Echt ne schwierige Entscheidung....


 
Du hast noch nie etwas Besseres gehört oder? 

Für 150 Euro gäbe es doch die DT990 samt Zalman Mic/Samson Go Mic


----------



## Audioliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

Bitte führe dir die extreme Lebensdauer eines Hifi Kopfhörers vor Augen! Wenn ich deine Hardware ansehe, war die sicher auch sehr kostspielig, ist aber in 3-4 Jahren nichts mehr wert, viel zu langsam, du musst aufrüsten. Gute Hörer halten dagegen Jahrzehnte, der Klang "altert" nicht. In der Zeit, in der du die Hörer nutzt, hast du sicher schon einen fünfstelligen Betrag für sonstige Hardware ausgegeben.

Du siehst diese Ausgabe viel zu kurzsichtig.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Dezember 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Du hast noch nie etwas Besseres gehört oder?
> 
> Für 150 Euro gäbe es doch die DT990 samt Zalman Mic/Samson Go Mic


 
Das stimmt, deswegen auch ne schwierige Entscheidung :/ 

Vor allem brauch ich überhaupt ne Soundkarte ..... viele meinten das der Chip der aufn Mainboard verbaut ist ziemlich oki sein soll und besser als manch ne Soundkarte aufn Markt.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

Kopfhörer dieser Qualität laufen mit Onboard wie mit angezogener Handbremse. Das ist so, als würdest du deinenm GTX 680 SLI eine Low-End CPU zur Seite stellen.


Sind meine Argumente aus Post 53 nicht überzeugend? Oder klingt dies so unglaubwürdig, dass du nichts dazu sagst?


----------



## Darkseth (22. Dezember 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Das stimmt, deswegen auch ne schwierige Entscheidung :/
> 
> Vor allem brauch ich überhaupt ne Soundkarte ..... viele meinten das der Chip der aufn Mainboard verbaut ist ziemlich oki sein soll und besser als manch ne Soundkarte aufn Markt.


 Joa stimmt. Kommt drauf an welchen onboard und welche soundkarte man vergleicht.
Eine 4€ Trust soundkarte ist sicherlich schlechter, als ein ALC 898 oder ALC 1150.
Eine 30€ Xonar DGX ist aber besser als ein ALC 892 (aktueller standart der auf jedem billig board drauf ist).
Die Xonar DGX soll auch 1-2 stufen besser sein als der ALC 1150, der beste onboard bisher.

Dein ALC 898 ist also schon ziemlich gut. Dennoch wäre selbst der Fiio E10 eine merkliche verbesserung bei Hörern wie dem DT 990. Wenn nicht klanglich, dann in erster Linia was die Ausgangsleistung angeht, und die mit dem KHV verbundene Dynamik (am Onboard würde es "flacher" klingen, evtl als wäre ein leichter Schleier drum herum)

Allerdings kann ich dir sagen, abgesehen von der Maximallautstärke, wird ein dt 990 am Onboard DEUTLICH besser klingen als Gaming Headsets an einer teuren Soundkarte.
Hab selbst mal meinen damaligen DT 880 600 Ohm am Onboard probiert. Der unterschied ist bei weitem nicht so groß, wie es immer gesagt wird, aber er ist hörbar. Der größte unterschied zu ner guten Soundkarte war die Lautstärke. Klanglich wars eher zweitrangig.
Sprich, du musst nicht denken, dass der am Onboard schlechter klingt als ein 10€ headset ausm Media Markt.

Was heißen soll: Lieber dt 990 am Onboard, als nen billiges headset an ner soundkarte.


----------



## Jadderfalk (22. Dezember 2013)

@ThomasHAFX
Ich kann dir die corsair headsets empfehlen
Ich hab des vengeance 1500 7.1 usb und bin sehr zufrieden. Ist gut verarbeitet, surround is auch sehr schön und des micro tuts auch kostet halt 100€ :/


----------



## Audioliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

@Thomas

Du machst es dir unnötig schwer. Da du in Audiodingen absolut unerfahren bist, musst du dir selbst ein Urteil bilden. Also bestell dir doch zwei der unsererseits empfohlenen Hörer und beispielsweise das Tiamat *schauder* plus ein andere  Headset! Dann hörst du selbst, dies ist viel mehr wert, als hier noch seitenweise Beiträge zu wälzen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Dezember 2013)

und das Razer Tiamat ist wirklich kein Headset was man sich kaufen sollte ? 

Vor allem würde mir das mit dem umstecken ersparen und ein Micro hätte ich auch, das hab ich gemerkt wie ich von meinen alten Logitech soundsystem auf das neue z906 umgestiegen bin hab ich auch einen richtigen Unterschied vom klang bemerkt, gucke damit auch Blue Ray Filme und bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Klang 

Hatte vor Jahren mal ein Medusa 5.1 headset aber das schon Jahre her und ist mir leider kaputt gegangen :<


----------



## Audioliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

> und das Razer Tiamat ist wirklich kein Headset was man sich kaufen sollte ?


Nein, in keinster Weise.


Mit einem der meinerseits empfohlenen Kopfhörer wirst du einen riesen Sprung erleben, du hattest bisher noch nie so guten Sound, da hört man einiges, was vorher garnicht da war.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Dezember 2013)

Also benützen würde ich so ein Headset dann zum Zocken und eher nicht zum film gucken oder Musikhören auser paar Youtube Videos und das dann auch eher über die Boxen vom Sound System, wenn ich nen film gucke läuft das dann sowieso über den Blue Ray Player und dem Logitech z906. 

Ist ja eher schon ein Headset für Aufnahmestudios oder nicht ?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

Was unterscheidet Spieleschallwellen von Musik oder Filmschallwellen?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Dezember 2013)

Weil in manchen Rewievs die ich gelesen habe steht ... fürs zocken langs aber bei Musik und filme braucht man was anders ... auf headsets bezogn.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Dezember 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Weil in manchen Rewievs die ich gelesen habe steht ... fürs zocken langs aber bei Musik und filme braucht man was anders ... auf headsets bezogn.


 
Weil Gaming nicht so anspruchsvoll wie Musik/Filme ist.

Dennoch sind auch in Spielen bessere KH die bessere Wahl


----------



## Audioliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

Es macht keinen Unterschied ob Spiele, Filme oder Musik. Was Musik originalgetreu wiedergibt, lässt dich auch in Spielen jedes feinste Detail hören. Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet dies: Je schlechter die Musikwiedergabe eines Headsets, desto weniger hörst du in Spielen.


----------



## BertB (22. Dezember 2013)

Jadderfalk schrieb:


> @ThomasHAFX
> Ich kann dir die corsair headsets empfehlen
> Ich hab des vengeance 1500 7.1 usb und bin sehr zufrieden. Ist gut verarbeitet, surround is auch sehr schön und des micro tuts auch kostet halt 100€ :/



hab ich auch, klingt super 
wenn man billige kopfhörer gewohnt war, dann ist das schon wie ne offenbarung
für die audiophile fraktion isses wahrscheinlich auch totaler schrott, kann ich nicht mitreden, mir gefällts
die ohrpolster sind aber so microfaser, mir wäre leder lieber
und ich hab gleich am ersten tag aus versehen das kabel aus dem lautstärke verstelldingens in der mitte halb rausgezogen,
zugentlastung gar nicht gut, habs dann halt wieder hingebastelt, kaputt wars nicht (also elektrisch)
hab noch son soundblaster tactic 3d wrath wireless headset, das ist auch super
das hat lederpolster (oder isses kunstleder?), ist jedenfalls sehr bequem

ist ein subjektiver eindruck, die echten kopfhörer sind bestimmt besser 
schnurlos allein schon ist vermutlich ein sakrileg, ist aber bequem, man kann mal eben im zimmer rumlaufen oder zum kühlschrank

die sind beide so mit usb und integrierter "soundkarte"

für mit klinke hab ich noch ein marshall major headset
http://www.thomann.de/de/marshall_headphone_major.htm?gclid=COz2goXyxLsCFcud3godNz4Anw

das klingt auch super, wenn ich da musik mit höre, die ich schon seit jahren kenn, dann hör ich ganz neue sachen raus
manche aufnahmen, die ich vorher für gut befunden hatte klingen auf mal furchtbar in dem sinne, dass man raushört, dass sie falsch spielen, was vorher im brei unterging (rockmusik)
schade für die aufnahme,  aber qualitätszeichen von dem hörer
man hört auch die einzelnen instrumente voll raus, wie ichs vorher nicht kannte
ist aber on ear, ohrmuscheln sind ziemlich klein, in manchen tests wirds als unbequem bezeichnet
sitzt schon stramm am anfang, nach ner weile isses dann aber gut (10, 20 stunden, sound wird auch immer besser in den ersten 10, 20 betriebsstunden)

das hat auch ein micro an der Schnur integriert

hab mir die in ear marshall minor auch gleich noch geholt, weil ichs major so gut fand, haben ebenfalls micro, ist gut fürs handy
http://www.kopfhoerertests.com/marshall-minor/

für am pc braucht man halt für beide marshall ein adapterkabel, was auf hörer und micro splittet
z.B. http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0053EOFNQ/?tag=gid-21&ascsubtag=4524c5c7a53e8b8695515d495d48244e

andere Kopfhörer kann ich nicht einschätzen, gibt vermutlich schon bessere, 
ob mans selber noch raushört ist ne andere frage


----------



## Audioliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> @Thomas
> 
> Du machst es dir unnötig schwer. Da du in Audiodingen absolut unerfahren bist, musst du dir selbst ein Urteil bilden. Also bestell dir doch zwei der unsererseits empfohlenen Hörer und beispielsweise das Tiamat *schauder* plus ein andere  Headset! Dann hörst du selbst, dies ist viel mehr wert, als hier noch seitenweise Beiträge zu wälzen.


 
Was spricht dagegen?

@Bert


Das Headset ist im Endeffekt wieder eine überteuerte Einbahnstraße, weil du nach wenigen Jahren neu kaufst.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Dezember 2013)

Der hauptgrund was mich zu dieser Entscheidung mit dem Headset bewogen hat, ist das niemand in meiner Umgebung mit dem Sound und dem Subwoofer störe, wichtig ist auf jedenfall der gute Klang und wenn ich mal einen Shooter spiele dann sollte das auch nen guten Raumklang haben und damit ich Dinge orden kann und das ich bei grusel Shootern wie Bioshock so richtig geschockt werde, das was mir noch wichtig ist das es mir ein Gefühl gibt mitn drin zu sein.

Ich hab da leider auch keinen Vergleich wie sich das von einem Soundsystem unterscheidet, wohl besser es andere Geräusche abschiermt oder ?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

> wenn ich mal einen Shooter spiele dann sollte das auch nen guten Raumklang haben und damit ich Dinge orden kann und das ich bei grusel Shootern wie Bioshock so richtig geschockt werde, das was mir noch wichtig ist das es mir ein Gefühl gibt mitn drin zu sein.


Gerade das funktioniert mit einem der meinerseits empfohlenen Hörer viel besser, weil die Hörer ingesamt viel bessere Soundqualität haben.


Also wieso bestellst du nicht einfach mal 2-3 Hörer und ein gleich teures Headset als Vergleich?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Dezember 2013)

Naja eigentlich hab ich den Thread erstellt, damit ich keinen Fehlkauf mache, eigentlich wollte ich mir ja das Razer Tiamat bestellen da ich auch ne Razer Mouse habe mit der ich bis auf den Treiber den ich mal drauf hatte sehr zufrieden bin. 

Aber jetzt weiß ich halt nimmer ob ich mir überhaupt eines kaufen sollen und wenn dann welches ._.

Die meisten hier meinen ja das DT990 Top wäre oder ?


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Dezember 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich hab ich den Thread erstellt, damit ich keinen Fehlkauf mache, eigentlich wollte ich mir ja das Razer Tiamat bestellen da ich auch ne Razer Mouse habe mit der ich bis auf den Treiber den ich mal drauf hatte sehr zufrieden bin.
> 
> Aber jetzt weiß ich halt nimmer ob ich mir überhaupt eines kaufen sollen und wenn dann welches ._.
> 
> Die meisten hier meinen ja das DT990 Top wäre oder ?


 
Bestell das Razer Tiamant und einen BD DT990 und vergleiche, ganz einfach


----------



## Audioliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich hab ich den Thread erstellt, damit ich keinen Fehlkauf mache, eigentlich wollte ich mir ja das Razer Tiamat bestellen da ich auch ne Razer Mouse habe mit der ich bis auf den Treiber den ich mal drauf hatte sehr zufrieden bin.
> 
> Aber jetzt weiß ich halt nimmer ob ich mir überhaupt eines kaufen sollen und wenn dann welches ._.
> 
> Die meisten hier meinen ja das DT990 Top wäre oder ?



Langsam glaube ich, ich rede Chinesisch..... MENSCH VERGLEICHE DOCH SELBST! Also mehrere bestellen und testen!


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube beide Headset würden bei mir wohl keinen Unterschied machen da ich das wohl nicht raus hören werde, zu dem wohl dann wirklich noch eine gute Soundkarte erforderlich ist :< 

2 verschiederne würde ich mir nicht bestellen, wenn dann gleich das richtige ^^


----------



## Audioliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

> Ich glaube beide Headset würden bei mir wohl keinen Unterschied machen da ich das wohl nicht raus hören werde


So ein Quatsch! Der DT 990 ist jedem Gamerheadset dermaßen überlegen, dass er auch am Onboard viel besser klingt.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Dezember 2013)

Und ich hab bei so nehm Headset ein sehr gutes 7.1 runumgefühl und mega guten Bass beim DT 990, spür ich das dann am körper oder muss ich da irgendwas noch im Treiber Sound Menü einstellen ?


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Dezember 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Und ich hab bei so nehm Headset ein sehr gutes 7.1 runumgefühl und mega guten Bass beim DT 990, spür ich das dann am körper oder muss ich da irgendwas noch im Treiber Sound Menü einstellen ?


 
Ja... Hast ja auch die Razer Synapse Software, die kann Surroundsound simulieren


----------



## Audioliebhaber (23. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich würde mir nie wieder ein Gameraudioprodukt kaufen, weil die Klangqualität und Verarbeitung weit unter dem der meisten Hifi Kopfhörer liegt.

Wie gesagt, auch am Onboard ist der Hörer sehr viel besser als jedes Gamerheadset, aber mit einer extra Soundkarte legst du das ganze Potential frei.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Dezember 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ja... Hast ja auch die Razer Synapse Software, die kann Surroundsound simulieren


 
Meinte damit das DT990 ob dieses dann auch nen Rund um 7.1 sound hat ... ist ja nur ein Stero headset ... un kein 5.1 oder der gleichen ... ich hatte ja vor ewigkeiten genau aus diesen Grund dieses Headset gekauft, sei dem hab ich nur ein 19 euro headset das ich fürs Ts benütze.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (23. Dezember 2013)

Mit einem hochwertigen Stereohörer kann man viel besser orten, als mit einem 7.1 Headset und viele können damit auch besser orten, als mit einem simulierten Surroundsound. Ich würde mir sowas nie kaufen, Stereo funktioniert für mich viel besser.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Dezember 2013)

So Schwierigkeiten beim kauf von Hardware hatte ich noch nie ... irgendwie ... bei Grafikkarten und so wars ganz klar und beim Logitech nach dem ich mir zahlreiche Meinungen angehört habe ... aber ich mir das gekauft aber hier wirds echt knifflig ^.^

Welche Soundkarte wurde den gut zu passen... ? 

Welche Games spielst du so  ?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (23. Dezember 2013)

Also ich habe früher Quake3 gespielt, danach cs beta 2 bis 1.4, bei Erscheinen von BF1942 habe ich das mit meinem Clan bis auf den ersten Platz in jeder Liga gespielt und seitdem alle BF Teile und COD durch. Ich habe NIE 7.1 oder sonstigen Quatsch zum Zocken gebraucht. Immer nur Stereo.


Dass man 7.1 zum Orten brauchst ist reines Marketing, was erst seit ein paar Jahren aufkommt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Dezember 2013)

In BF kann man auch bei Kopfhörer 5.1 einstellen, wobei der Klang dann etwas dumpfer wirkt mMn


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Dezember 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Also ich habe früher Quake3 gespielt, danach cs beta 2 bis 1.4, bei Erscheinen von BF1942 habe ich das mit meinem Clan bis auf den ersten Platz in jeder Liga gespielt und seitdem alle BF Teile und COD durch. Ich habe NIE 7.1 oder sonstigen Quatsch zum Zocken gebraucht. Immer nur Stereo.
> 
> 
> Dass man 7.1 zum Orten brauchst ist reines Marketing, was erst seit ein paar Jahren aufkommt.


 
Also was mir wichtig ist, ist auf jedenfall das mitn drinn Gefühl, das ich höre wenn sich was hinter mir bewegt und ich mich umdrehe und schaue ...oder ob rechts oder links von mir irgendwas vorbeirasst ... sowas ist mir wichtig, ist das den bei nehm Steroheadset überhaupt gegeben ?  ._.


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Dezember 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Welche Soundkarte wurde den gut zu passen... ?



Asus Xonar U7/DGX/DX/STX oder Fiio E10



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Also was mir wichtig ist, ist auf jedenfall  das mitn drinn Gefühl, das ich höre wenn sich was hinter mir bewegt und  ich mich umdrehe und schaue ...oder ob rechts oder links von mir  irgendwas vorbeirasst ... sowas ist mir wichtig, ist das den bei nehm  Steroheadset überhaupt gegeben ?  ._.


 

ZUM ALLERLETZTEN MAL: JA!


----------



## Thallassa (23. Dezember 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Also was mir wichtig ist, ist auf jedenfall das mitn drinn Gefühl, das ich höre wenn sich was hinter mir bewegt und ich mich umdrehe und schaue ...oder ob rechts oder links von mir irgendwas vorbeirasst ... sowas ist mir wichtig, ist das den bei nehm Steroheadset überhaupt gegeben ?  ._.


 
Bei nem Stereoheadset nicht, bei nem guten Stereokopfhörer, wie sie jetzt schon 800 Millionen Mal im Thread erwähnt wurden schon. Bessere Technik -> mehr Bühne -> mehr Details -> mehr Dynamik -> *bessere Ortung*

Wenn man den DT990/X1/K612 Pro/Alles vernünftige selbst nur im Stereomodus (Surround ist ja nichtmal unmöglich mit Stereokopfhörern, es gibt ja Emulationen, die die meisten sogenannten 5.1/7.1 Gaming-Headsets auch besitzen!) mit den ach so tollen 5.1/7.1 Headsets vergleicht, gewinnen diese trotzdem in diesem Punkt...


----------



## Audioliebhaber (23. Dezember 2013)

> sowas ist mir wichtig, ist das den bei nehm Steroheadset überhaupt gegeben ? ._.


Liest du überhaupt was ich schreibe? O_O Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass du unsere Beiträge nur zur Hälfte liest.

Erklär mir bitte mal, wie man in BF auf höchstem Niveau spielen kann, wenn all diese Dinge nicht zutreffen?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Dezember 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Liest du überhaupt was ich schreibe? O_O Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass du unsere Beiträge nur zur Hälfte liest.
> 
> Erklär mir bitte mal, wie man in BF auf höchstem Niveau spielen kann, wenn all diese Dinge nicht zutreffen?


 

Du kannst auch ohne Sound deine Gegner gut orten und nützt das headset nur damits besser aussieht ^.^ 
, ne Spass bei seite ... aber es ist halt eine Entscheidung die ich mir halt gut überlegen muss, ich schätze eure Meinungen auch sehr  

Ich schwanke immer noch zwischen dem Tiamat und dem DT990 pro  :/ 
Vorher hätte ich das DT990 pro nicht mal  in betracht gezogen = )


----------



## Audioliebhaber (23. Dezember 2013)

Bei dir sieht man wirklich was Marketing anrichten kann..... ehrlich... langsam habe ich keine Lust mehr, weil ich mir hier die Finger wund schreibe und das Gefühl habe, dass es nichts bringt. Weil du sowieso den Lügen aus der Razer Werbeabteilung glaubst, statt Usern zu glauben, die schon sehr erfolgreich competetiv gespielt haben.


Was habe ich davon dir irgendwelchen Blödsinn zu erzählen? Nichts....


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Dezember 2013)

Genau! Und Razer hat was davon, Mist zu kaufen.

Uns ist es im Grunde Jacke wie Hose, was du kaufst, wir wollen dir nur Tipps geben, wie du dein Geld am sinnvollsten verbrennst.

Glaubst du uns nicht, geht für uns keine Welt unter, früher oder später wirst du es aber bereuen, wenn du mal einen DT990 auf dem Kopf hast bzw. der Razer Schrott nach 2 Jahren auseinanderfliegt


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Dezember 2013)

Ne schon gut, du hast mich überzeugt, werde mit das DT-990 Pro holen


----------



## Audioliebhaber (23. Dezember 2013)

Würde ich dann bei Thomann Cyberstore bestellen. Dort gibt es gratis ein Jahr zusätzliche Garantie.


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Dezember 2013)

Kannst dir dazu das anschauen: Razer Surround - 7.1 Gaming Surround Sound - Razer Germany

Bitte alle erweiterten Dinge wie Bassbost etc. abstellen, sonst leidet der Klang zu sehr.

(http://media.bestofmicro.com/4/N/390263/original/surround4.jpg)


----------



## BertB (23. Dezember 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen?
> 
> @Bert
> 
> ...



da mag was dran sein, sonst hätte ich ja nicht jetzt schon 3 stück + das in ear headet
im nachhinein hätte man vielleicht lieber ein fettes beyerdynamic kaufen sollen
wär ungefähr gleich teuer und vermutlich deutlich besser
ich habe aber auch immer freude an was neuem, bereue der kauf genannter headsets nicht, die sind alle sehr schön und klingen in meinem ohr auch sehr anständig, 
besonders das marshall, aber das ist auch eher ein kopfhörer mit nem micro am kabel und ohne usb "soundkarten" gedöns
ich hab so bose companion 2 2.0 aktivboxen, die haben ja nen verstärker drin und nen ausgang für kopfhörer, an dem klingt der marshall echt top,
jedenfalls dementsprechend, wie ichs beurteilen kann


----------



## Audioliebhaber (23. Dezember 2013)

@Bert

Bestell dir einmal einen richtig guten Hörer... du schmeisst die Bose Lautsprecher und dein Headset weg.


----------



## BertB (23. Dezember 2013)

hältst du den marshallkopfhörer denn auch für schrottig?
der hat mir richtig neue klangwelten eröffnet
ich glaub schon, dass da noch luft nach oben ist,
naja, mal sehn
welchen kopfhörer, nur zum hören empfiehlst du für so 200€ ?
beyerdynamic? und habt ihr/du die alle selber gehört, oder halt ein zwei der genannten und der rest ist von reviews nachgesagt?

weihnachten kommt, könnte schon noch nen ultimativen kopfhörer brauchen

hab nicht alles gelesen

warum taugen die bosedinger nicht als kopfhörerverstärker?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (23. Dezember 2013)

> hältst du den marshallkopfhörer denn auch für schrottig?


Den kann ich nicht beurteilen, kenne ich nicht. Marshall traue ich aber durchaus gute Kopfhörer zu. Die rede war von dem Corsair Kram. 





> welchen kopfhörer, nur zum hören empfiehlst du für so 200€ ?
> beyerdynamic? und habt ihr/du die alle selber gehört, oder halt ein zwei der genannten und der rest ist von reviews nachgesagt?
> 
> weihnachten kommt, könnte schon noch nen ultimativen kopfhörer brauchen


Gehört hab ich sehr vieles aus dem Sortiment von AKg ab ca. 150€, viele Beyer Hörer ab 150€ /bis zum T1, die wichtigstens Sennheiser bis zum HD 800, ein paar Grado, Audio technika, die Philips Fideleo Serie und einiges andere.


Ich würde gerne mal die JH Audio 16 pro IEM hören, gibt es aber nur aus den USA und nur als COstum und sie kosten knapp 1000€. Außerdem würde ich gerne mal die Hifimen Hörer testen.

Persönlich mag ich aber gerne die AKG K bzw. Q701 und den DT 880 Edition.

P.S. Den ganzen Beats Mist habe ich vergessen/verdrängt... neben den vielen Gamerheadsets die ich schon auf hatte, sind das die schlimmsten teuren Audioprodukte, die ich jemals testen musste.


----------



## BertB (23. Dezember 2013)

sennheiser wurde im thread aber auch verrissen, bezog sich aber nur auf das eine headset, wie?
früher waren sennheiser immer die performance/high end empfehlung 
an sich sind die schon noch gut, oder?

naja, ich les ma nach und überleg

thx


----------



## Darkseth (23. Dezember 2013)

Die Kopfhörer sind gut. Aber mittlerweile hat Sennheiser die Preise ihrer Kopfhörer angezogen. Der 350€ HD 650 hat z.B. früher 230€ gekostet.
Die modlele unterhalb der 600er sollen auch leicht dumpf klingen.
Kann man sich anhören, würde aber so viel wie möglich vergleichen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (23. Dezember 2013)

> sennheiser wurde im thread aber auch verrissen, bezog sich aber nur auf headset, wie?


Jein, bei Headsets ja, die Hörer sind ab ~200€ brauchbar, aber leider aufgrund der seit ca. zwei Jahren stark angezogenen Preise eigentlich zu teuer. Der HD 650 kostete damals 250€, jetzt 350€. Für 350€ ist der Hörer aber nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig, da es da für wenig mehr schon  ganz andere Kaliber von Shure oder Beyerdynamic oder Hifeman gibt. Diese Preispolitik zieht sich durchs ganze Sortiment, so dass man Sennheiser nur empfehlen kann, wenn die Hörer nach einem Vergleichshören absolute Abstimmungsfavoriten sind.


Der einzige Grund gegen Sennheiser sind die zu Hohen Preise.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (24. Dezember 2013)

Welche Soundkarte soll ich dann am besten für das DT990 nehmen, damit ich auch mein Z906 anschließen kann  ?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (24. Dezember 2013)

Die Xonar Essence STX.


----------



## Jeanboy (24. Dezember 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Xonar Essence STX.


 
Der Fiio reicht doch? Der hat doch auch Toslink? (Aber kein Dolby Digital Live)

oder eben Fiio E10 + DGX


oder die Phoebus

http://geizhals.de/asus-rog-xonar-phoebus-90-yaa0m0-0uan0bz-a771017.html

(Wegen DHTv4 und der Tischbox)


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. Januar 2014)

Ich brauch aber keinen Verstärker oder, es reicht doch wenn ich den Kopfhörer einfach hinten am Onboard Sound Steckplatz stecke oder ? 

hab mir jetzt das DT990 pro bestellt.


----------



## blautemple (4. Januar 2014)

Der Onboard Sound dürfte mit dem DT990 Pro komplett überfordert sein


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. Januar 2014)

Was ist eigentlich wenn ich das Headset an das Z906 anstecke ? 
und was heißt überfordert ... das es keinen ton von sich gibt, da hat mir vorher aber niemand was gesagt ?


----------



## Darkseth (4. Januar 2014)

Das Z906 hat nen mieserablen Kopfhöreranschluss. Billig konstruiert, mit sowas würde ich nen guten Kofhörer nicht verschandeln. Bei solchen Anschlüssen hat man oft ein stärkeres rauschen und störgeräusche 

Klar kommt am Onboard was raus. Aber da dürfte 100% Lautstärke gerade mal mittlere zimmerlautstärke sein, und die Klangqualität ist auch nicht so berauschend. Das ist, als ob du nen Ferrari kaufst, aber die Handbremse niemals löst.
Früher oder später würde ich definitiv ne ordentliche Soundkarte zum Kopfhörer kaufen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. Januar 2014)

Naja ich bin mal gespannt wanns da ist und wie es sich dann wirklich anhört ^.^


----------



## Goblin10 (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

FiiO E10 Olympus DAC+AMP + Philips Fidelio X1 Immer noch guter wahl oder gibts da schon was besseres?

Danke.


----------



## Darkseth (6. Januar 2014)

Immernoch gut, solange der Fidelio X1 dir gut gefällt.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. Januar 2014)

Macht die 
*ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus*

eigentlich auch nen tonlichen Unterschied bei meinem Z906 aus oder ist da klanglich bei Games und so kein Unterschied zu bemerken ? 





Den wenn ich mir zwecks des DT990 wirklich ne Soundkarte kaufe dann gleich eine die auch Ausgänge für das Soundsystem hat.


----------



## Thallassa (7. Januar 2014)

Nen Unterschied wird man schon hören können. Ob der so nennenswert ist, ist die andere Frage. Aber du kannst dir die Phoebus ruhig für den DT990 holen ^^


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. Januar 2014)

Der braucht aber nen internen extra Stromanschluss oder gibts auch welche die ohne so nen extra Stromanschluss auskommen ?


----------



## Thallassa (7. Januar 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Der braucht aber nen internen extra Stromanschluss oder  ?


 
Jo richtig, die Phoebus hat nen 6-Poligen PCIe. Ist aber auch kein Problem das über nen Molex-Adapter zu lösen, denn so viel Strom braucht die Karte nicht.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. Januar 2014)

Sollte mein 850 Watt Netzteil eigentlich noch hinbekommen xD

Also würde es gut mit dem Z906 und dem DT990pro zusammenarbeiten ... klanglich ... hab keine Lust sprichwörtlich  1000 verschiedene Sachen einzustellen :/

Morgen sollte das DT990 auch ankommen... bin sehr gespannt wie sich das Ding klanglich macht.

Wobei ich noch eine Frage habe zwecks der einstellungen in Games ... z.b kann man bei manchen Games *Kopfhörer* auswählen ... sollte man das umstellen ...da ich ja auch ein 5.1 System drann hängen habe und wie siehts da mit den Einstellungen so aus ?
Habe da diesen Realtek HD Audio Manager
und  ist es egal an welchen Anschluss ich hinten an meinen Onboard Sound das Headset dann anschließe,
habe noch ne Blaue und ne Pinke Buchse frei ?


----------



## Goblin10 (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen hab mal ein paar fragen, weilches ist euere meinung nach das beste möglichkeit um wenig geld das beste klag was gibt rauszuholen:

1. ASUS Xonar Xense hat schon ein Sennheiser pc 350 210€ aber ich nimm da auch lieber ned Philips Fidelio X1 218€
2. ASUS Xonar Essence One 403€ + Philips 218€

Punkt 1. ich hab schon ein Genius SW-HF5.1 6000 der hängt grad an einer Terratec Aureon 7.1 USB und ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass der Asus Xense mehr leistung bringen könnte für mein Genius set, dabei kann ich immer noch mein Philips dranhängen.

Also besserer sound karte ins haus hab ich nicht gefunden.

Meinungen???


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Januar 2014)

Dein Chieftec Ding ist so gut wie die Logitech Tröten 

Wenn du den DT990 hast, wirst du die Z906 eher selten anmachen  Und ein paar Kleinigkeiten musst du einstellen


Wenn du ein Frontpanel hast, kannst du das an die Phoebus anschließen, außerdem hat die Phoebus eine Tischbox für Kopfhörer.


Was dir für Klangeinstellungen am besten gefallen, musst du selbst testen.

Ich bevorzuge reines Stereo, also überall Stereo/2 Channel/Kopfhörer einstellen

Kopfhörer werden immer an die grüne Buchse angeschlossen


----------



## Thallassa (7. Januar 2014)

Wieso machst du keien eigenen Thread auf?
Die Xense ist ein ziemlicher Fehlkauf für den Preis, der Senn 350 ist auch überflüssig. Da kann man getrost eine Phoebus nehmen, wenn man surround will.

Zum Genius kann ich nix sagen, sieht allerdings nicht allzu billig (aber auch nicht allzu hochwertig) aus.
Ich würde den Mittelweg gehen und ne Phoebus mit dem X1 paaren. Die Essence One ist zwar schön, aber du kriegst dein Geniuis nicht dran.

Andererseits mag strittig sein, ob die Kombi aus E1 und X1 das bestmögliche für 600€ ist. Von mir kriegst du ein vielleicht, weil ich auch für den X1 schwärme und mir zumindest für 600€ für mich persönlich kein wirklich besseres Gesamtpaket vorstellen kann.

Andere werden ankommen und dir nen T90 mit ner STX aufschwatzen wollen, aber auch ohne je die Kombo aus X1 und E1 gehört zu haben. Ich würde ja fast für nen HD700 von Sennheiser plädieren, allerdings kostet der alleine 600€ und dann brauchste noch nen potenten DAC und AMP (womit wir bei 1000€ aufwärts wären)


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. Januar 2014)

Naja ich bin gespannt ob  das Ding wirklich so ne gute Raumordung hat  bei Company of Heroes 2 z.b oder bei Shootern .


----------



## Goblin10 (7. Januar 2014)

Hups stimmt sollte ne neues Thread aufmachen. . . Sorry, bin schon weg :$


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Januar 2014)

Sind heute angekommen, Yuhu ... bin gespannt


----------



## Kottie (8. Januar 2014)

Dann mal fein auspacken dat dingen ;D
Als Tipp: Wenn dir der Kopfhörer am Anfang zu fest sitzen sollte, spann den Kopfhörer wenn du zu Bett gehst zwischen einigen Stapel Büchern. 
So ist er schneller " Eingetragen "

Wobei der 990 Pro zu den Bequemsten gehört ( Weichere Materialien usw ) Der DT 770 Pro geht da weitaus " Kräftiger " zu werke, was den Anpressdruck betrifft.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Januar 2014)

So habs angeschlossen, vermisse irgendwie nen Bass ... ka ob das so normal ist oder irgendwas falsch eingestellt ist .... oder ist der onboard doch zu schwach ?
Der Klang an sich ist Prima, es ist auch bequem zu tragen


----------



## Thallassa (8. Januar 2014)

Der Bass, sowie anderes Zeug, sollte dann nachkommen wenn die Soundkarte auch da ist und du den DT-990 ein wenig ampen kannst. Ohne das wird's nämlich nix, da fehlt jetzt gerade ne Menge Dynamik.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab das DT990 mal am Logitech Kopfhörerausgang angesteckt, wenn ich in den Einstellungen vom Realtek HD Audio Manager von 5.1 auf Stereo stelle wird der sound hörbar leiser, soll man das auf 5.1 eingestellt lassen... ?

Spür ich den Bass dann am Körper .... oder wie ist das so... daweilen spür ich rein gar nix bis auf den tollen klang und der räumlichen Wirkung


----------



## Kottie (8. Januar 2014)

Stereo nicht 5.1
Nimm den EQ und stell auf Bass....
Rest hat, Thallassa bereits gesagt...


Bass, den man bis in den Magen spürt, hast du nur bei entsprechenden Lautsprechern mit entsprechender Endstufe z.B. der Oncle von Teufel für knapp 2500€ auf volle möhre hat Magen-Massage Inkl.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Januar 2014)

Merke aber irgendwie keinen Unterschied wenn ich auf 5.1 lasse auser den lauteren Sound... habs ja Z906 angeschlossen an dem ding wo man die Lautstärke Regeln kann, es wird der Sound viel lauter wiedergegeben als bei Stereo Einstellung im Reltak Manager.


----------



## Kottie (8. Januar 2014)

Dein Z906 kann da nix verstärken! Ein Popeliger Anschluss mehr nicht. 
Stereo 2 Kanäle ( Links/Rechts ) 

5.1 Simuliert braucht man bei einem Kopfhörer dieser Klasse nicht, da dieser bereits eine bessere Räumliche Ortung hat. 
Lies, was, Thallassa geschrieben hat :o


Kopfhörer direkt ans Board hinten ran, nicht auf dem Z906, bringt eh nix.

Bin zwar kein Fan von, aber da haste Bass, die Kids von Heute sind doch so Fixiert auf Dubstep, oder? : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4KvNGrFXDg


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Januar 2014)

hätte auch front anschluss für Kopfhörer am Gehäuse, da kann ich die sicher das Headset auch drann hängen oder  ?

Und in den Soundeinstellungen auf Stereo umstellen.


----------



## Kottie (8. Januar 2014)

Das DT 990 ist kein Headset .... du hast 3m Kabel, hau es hinten ran ^^
Auch bei Windows auf Stereo bzw. Kopfhörer umstellen.


----------



## Thallassa (8. Januar 2014)

Nu mach erstmal so, wie es dir am besten gefällt und wenn die Phoebus da ist, hängst du das Teil da dran, Verstärken und kein Equalizer, Musik in 2.0 und Games kannste mal ausprobieren ob dir 5.1 besser gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Januar 2014)

Naja ich finds nen wenig eigenartig das ich die Lautstärke mit dem Z906 hochregeln kann damits lauter wird 

Naja die Überlegung zur Soundkarte hatte ich nur falls kein sound raus kommt, leider fehlt mir der Bezug zu einer Leistung der Soundkarte ... und wie krass der Unterschied da sein wird ?


----------



## Kottie (8. Januar 2014)

Ach, die Phoebus ist auch schon auf den Weg? ( sorry, nicht weiter verfolgt, hab bissle Stress im Moment ) Haha... wann kommt sie denn? 
Ich frag nur, weil ich dann genau weiß, wann bei dir das grinsen beginnt, die Soundkarte befeuert den Kopfhörer ordentlich 


Phoebus und Beyerdynamic exzellente Kombi am Desktop. Hält ewig.


----------



## Thallassa (8. Januar 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Naja die Überlegung zur Soundkarte hatte ich nur falls kein sound raus kommt, leider fehlt mir der Bezug zu einer Leistung der Soundkarte ... und wie krass der Unterschied da sein wird ?



Momentan ist's ungefähr so, als würdest du ne R9-280X an einem Celeron G1610 betreiben... Mit der Soundkarte ist's dann ne Kombination aus i5 4570 und R9-280X. Ungefähr so ist der Unterschied.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Januar 2014)

Das schöne wäre wenn man den Unterschied mal vergleichen könnte ^.^

Der Klang an sich und die Räumlichkeit bei Call of Duty Black Ops 2 ... hört sich schon sehr gut an.


----------



## Kottie (8. Januar 2014)

Aus dem Sehr Gut wird Exzellent mit der Phoebus.

Hab zwar die Essence STx aber der einzige unterschied besteht nur bei den Wandlern die etwas besser sind als die der Phoebus. Tut dieser aber in Punkto Leistung und den besseren Klang nicht weh! Lässt sich nur messen, nicht hören... dafür ist sie deutlich günstiger.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Januar 2014)

könnte wohl sein das das Z906 nen Vorverstärker drinnen hat, fürn Kopfhörer ?


----------



## Kottie (8. Januar 2014)

Ne....


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Januar 2014)

Dann versteh ich nicht warum ich dann mit dem Regler den Sound lauter drehen kann... wenn ich das Headset über den Pc anstecke ist es normal laut sage ich mal.

Aber vom Bass spür ich nix... vieleicht bin ich auch schon zu sehr vom Soundsystem verwöhnt, ich hab keinen plan, auf jedenfall sind die Windows einstellungen auf max gestellt.



Was haltet ihr von der 
*Sound Blaster Z                                            *

, diese glaub ich braucht nicht mal nen extrea Stromstecker ... glaub ich zumindest,


wäre diese auch gut für mein DT990Pro geeignet oder doch lieber das Asus phöbus da ?


----------



## Darkseth (8. Januar 2014)

Bass spüren kannst du mit Kopfhörern auch nicht. Wird man auch niemals können, das ist Bauart bedingt / Physikalisch nunmal so. Dazu brauchst du richtige Lautsprecher/Subwoofer, durch die du den bass mit dem Körper spürst (das nennt man Körperschall, und das ist das, was du beim bass "spürst"). Da Kopfhörer den Ton direkt ins Ohr spielen, wirst du das nicht können. Oder wie soll der Schall in die Magengegend? 

Kann aber durchaus sein, dass dein onboard zu wenig Power hat, und der bass nicht in die Hufe kommt. Wobei der ALC 898 einer der besten onboards ist, und das hier nicht soo schlimm sein dürfte.

Soundblaster Z ist okay. Nicht berauschend, aber "okay". Ne gute surround simulation für games (gefällt vielen), und nen separaten Kopfhöreranschluss.
Ein Fiio E10 wäre technisch besser, und zum selben Preis auf dem Klangnvieau der Asus Phoebus.
Die dürfte ebenfalls besser klingen/mehr Power haben als die Soundblaster Z, aber wie groß der utnerschied ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Januar 2014)

Naja ... wie oben schon geschrieben wenn ich das Headset über mein Z906 anstecke ... kann ich beim Lautstärkenregler aufn Z906 den sound spürbar lauten drehen als wie wenn ich ihn an der Front anstecke oder hinten an dem grünen Ausgang. Wenn ich auf maximale Lautstärke aufdrehe ... sollte das Headset ja so laut sein das man es direkt zurück drehen muss oder ? 

Was glaub wichtig sein drüfte ist dieser 600 ohm Kopfhörer Anschluss da das Headset ja 250 ohm zu leisten vermag auch wenn ich mit der ohm zahl an sich auch ziemlich wenig anfangen kann da ich mich in dem Bereich nicht auskenne.

Das Headset ist auf jedenfall ... sehr gut zu tragen und liefert auch nen tollen Klang = )


----------



## Darkseth (8. Januar 2014)

Ja, die Ohm angaben.. Setz nicht zuviel drauf. Es ist immerhin eine 60€ Soundkarte. Creative sagt NUR; dass ein 600 Ohm Kopfhörer dran läuft. Aber nicht, "wie gut" 
Ich mein, an ner Xonar DX (die hat nichtmal nen Kopfhörerverstärker) lief mein DT 880 mit 600 Ohm auch problemlos, und die Lautsträrke war auch mehr als genug. Dennoch ist ein guter Kopfhörerverstärker besser.

Allerdings wird es hier keine probleme geben, ein 250 Ohm Beyer lässt sich recht gut antreiben. Da ist fast nur die Hauptsache, dass du nicht den onboard nutzt.
Also joa.. Je nach Budget, könnte es mit ner Soundblaster Z gut klappen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Januar 2014)

Also was mit beim Soundblaster Z entgegen kommt ist das ich keinen extra Stromanschluss benötige und zwischen Soundsystem gut umschalten.... 

oder doch das 

*ROG Xonar Phoebus*


Wer meint was besser ist für das DT990pro ?


----------



## Darkseth (9. Januar 2014)

Die Phoebus ist technisch besser. Dafür auch teurer.
Wie groß der unterschied für DICH sein wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen!
Würde aber behaupten, der Equalizer bei der Phoebus ist besser. Ein kollege hat die phoebus und sein kollege die Soundblaster Z, und meinte, der EQ der SBZ taugt nicht soviel, und arbeitet matschiger/ungenauer. Inwiefern sich das auswirkt, keine Ahnung.

Der Stromanschluss hat aber teilweise durchaus seine berechtigung. Bei der Phoebus sorgt er dafür, dass der Kopfhörerverstärker seinen eigenen Stromkreis hat, und es möglich keine interferenzen oder Störsignale gibt vom Mainboard aus.

Lass dein budget entscheiden. Wenn du 130-150€~ ausgeben kannst, nimm die Phoebus (kannst auch einfach umschalten), wenn du lieber 70€~ ausgeben willst, nimm die Soundblaster Z. Oder bestell beide, teste beide, und schick das schlechtere Zurück ^^
Die Phoebus bringt übrigens 3 verschiedene Surround simulationen mit. Und die Tischbox hat ein eingebautes Mikro (ist aber schlechter als das Zalman Mic1), und nen Mikro stummschalter


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Januar 2014)

Naja eigentlich bin ich so auch schon sehr vom klang zufrieden, gestern hab ichs mal probeweise an mein Samsung Galaxy S3 angeschlossen und geguckt, hat echt nen tollen Klang das Dt990 pro.

Wird wohl die Phöbus werden, wie siehts den da mit Treiberproblemen und so aus... ?

Was bringt mir eigentlich diese Einstellung, ich hab keinen Plan was diese Herz Zahl bewirken soll 

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-21895220/herz.jpg.html


----------



## Darkseth (9. Januar 2014)

Treiberprobleme gibts keine bei der Phoebus (Hab das Teil seit 1 1/2 Jahren).

Das ist die Abtastrate, die sollte man eig so einstellen, damit es zur Quelle passt. Musik z.B. hat meist 44.1 Khz.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Januar 2014)

Ah sehr gut..... sollte man bei deim Treibermenü irgendwas einstellen ... oder reicht es wenn man alles so lässt wies in der Grundeinstellung ist ?

Ich kann die Musik Lautstärke bis zum Anschlag aufdrehen ohne das es mir zu laut ist ... ist das den normal oder gehört das so  ?


----------



## Jeanboy (9. Januar 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ah sehr gut..... sollte man bei deim Treibermenü irgendwas einstellen ... oder reicht es wenn man alles so lässt wies in der Grundeinstellung ist ?
> 
> Ich kann die Musik Lautstärke bis zum Anschlag aufdrehen ohne das es mir zu laut ist ... ist das den normal oder gehört das so  ?


 
Ja, das ist bei Hifi Kopfhörern so, die sind leiser als Headsets.

Poste mal Screenshots von den Einstellungen


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt wenn ich die Kopfhörer am Z906 anschließe ist es deutlich lauter aufgrund das man mit dem Lautstärken Regler noch lauter aufdrehn kann. Windows Einstellungen sind auf Max eingstellt.

Der Klang und so finde ich sehr gut, hab aber keinen Vergleich aber man hört sehr viel raus wenn man das so sagen kann  

Muss ich den bei Black Ops 2 z.b irgendwas noch einstellen was den Sound betrifft, das einzige was ich da umgestellt habe bisher ist auf Kopfhörer ^.^


----------



## Valedo (9. Januar 2014)

Würde Dir eher zur Essence STX raten, da die Phoebus häufig massive Probleme mit Hintergrundgeräuschen beim Mikrofon hat.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Januar 2014)

oder beim Onboard vom Mainboard bleiben ... ist halt schade... sogar mein Fernseher gibt mehr her ... also von der Lautstärke ^.^


----------



## Jeanboy (9. Januar 2014)

Valedo schrieb:


> Würde Dir eher zur Essence STX raten, da die Phoebus häufig massive Probleme mit Hintergrundgeräuschen beim Mikrofon hat.


 
Er hat die Phoebus schon und diese scheint wunderbar zu laufen.


Sind im Mixer die Treiber auf 100 gestellt? Wird der KHV genutzt?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (10. Januar 2014)

STOP ZURÜCK, ich hab die noch gar nicht ...... liege da immer noch zwischen der Phöbus und der Soundblaster Z ... aber zur Soundblaster Z hab ich bis jetzt nicht viel gehört ob die was taugt. 

bin ja wie gesagt noch nicht ganz überzeugt mir ne Soundkarte zu holen ... weil ich vieleicht auch gar keine brauche und es nur an den Einstellungen liegt.


Wo find ich den Kopfhörer Verstärker ... gibts sowas bei Onboard Sound den überhaupt ?


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Januar 2014)

Beim deinem Onboard Chip leider nicht


----------



## ThomasHAFX (10. Januar 2014)

Naja ne Seite wär noch gut wo man sich die Asus Phöbus sehr günstig bestellen könnte ... 
die Soundblaster Z ... gefällt mir irgendwie ja auch nicht schlecht ...

bietet den das Soundblaster Z genug Leistung oder sollte ich doch zum Phöbus greifen, was meint ihr ?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (11. Januar 2014)

So Leute, ich hab mir nun doch das Sound Blaster Z mit der Tischfernbedienung gegönnt, ich hoffe ich höre nen mächtigen Unterschied gegen dem Onboard Sound, da mein DT990pro ja 250 Ohm braucht und die Karte bis 600 Ohm geht, wenn ichs eingebaut habe und getestet habe liefere ich euch meinen Test. 

Ich hoffe es läuft alles glatt beim Einbau und in Betriebnahme ^.^


----------



## Jeanboy (11. Januar 2014)

Vergiss die 600 Ohm lieber schnell, einfach nur 'n Marketig Gag 

Also der KHV der SBZ ist schlechter als die von der STX/Phoebus bzw. Xz, obwohl alle bis 600 Ohm angeben^^


----------



## ThomasHAFX (11. Januar 2014)

Naja hauptsache die Soundkarte ist oki und läuft ordenlich  

Eingebaut ist sie schon jetzt muss sie nur laufen 


Edit.... joa läuft alles Prima und ganz klarer Sound und alles viel Lauter, hört sich prima Atemberaubend an ... ohne Worte, der Klang ist jetzt am Soundsystem auch noch besser  und am DT990 Pro ... denke ich mal jetzt so wies sein soll, die Lautstärke hält man nicht lange mehr aus wenn man aufdreht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2014)

Dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen ob es ein Heulen oder Zähneklappern wird


----------



## ThomasHAFX (12. Januar 2014)

Also bis jetzt läuft alles gut ohne Probleme


----------

